# Lenovo - Flex 4 1470



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a Lenovo - Flex 4 1470? (Win10/64bit) I bought mine in July 2016 and yesterday when I signed on I got a pop-up from Lenovo telling me about a "critical" Lenovo update. I am pretty sure if was referring to BIOS update = v.0vcn.22ww / 120 MB.
I clicked for it to install and then another pop-up saying something about it (possibly) changing binaries, etc. I didn't know what that was all about and so I cancelled the downlod.
Today I phoned Lenovo and spoke to a woman who said "they" didn't recommend downloading/installing updates to BIOS unless I was having problem with this laptop.
As I asked, does anyone else have a Lenovo Flex 4.1470? If so, did you get this critical update notice and if you did, did you install it?
I am 81 years old and know nothing about these things and wonder if I should just forget about downloading the BIOS update? Or whether it MUST be downloaded for this Lenovo to operate properly.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it was that file than yes it is a BIOS update
https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0vcn22ww.txt

AND Lenovo have listed it as critical.
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/pro...wnloads&linkTrack=Mast:SubNav:Support:Drivers and Software|Drivers and Software&beta=false

I am surprised you have not been offered it before as it was listed 25 October 2016.

As you will see from my first link the main bug fixed in the BIOS update is the hang on the Intel processor
BIOS flash is risky but mainly ONLY if the process is interrupted, do not of course flash on battery power only always AC connected

If you are not having problems of any manner then my best advice is to leave it as is.
IF you decide to proceed instructions for the flash are contained within the first link I sent you


> Note: Make note of any settings you have changed in the BIOS Configuration Utility. These settings may have to be re-entered after updating the BIOS.
> 
> Attention: Do not power off or restart your computer during the BIOS flashing process, which will cause serious damage and improper functioning of your computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

The

It probably does not need updating since you are not having a problem. It can always be done later.

The warning you got was a standard Windows message indicating these types on files can change your computer. It's good you asked.

Being 81 is an accomplishment! My dad is 93 so you have more years ahead of you.

If you want to do this update, this will explain the whole process, why, and what it does:
https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0vcn22ww.txt
Just click on it for the explanation.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. You both are so kind to answer. I do believe this update I am referring to (which popped-up on the screen) relates to

http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...ks/Flex-Series/flex-4-1470/downloads/DS112899

Since I am not having trouble with this Lenovo - Flex 4 1470, I am going to leave things "as they are." I will not allow it do download if it pops up again, unless of course I am having problems.

#1- BUT at this time I wouldn't know which problems would require me to download/install this BIOS update.

#2- Don't know what "flash" means in the following: "IF you decide to proceed instructions for the flash are contained within the first link I sent you"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Flash is the usual term referring to a flash of a chip
In this case the flash is on the chip that contains the BIOS data as used on the link I sent and the paste from that link


> Do not power off or restart your computer during the BIOS flashing process


The link I sent in my reply and repeated by Ronc303 in his reply

and as I said


> If you are not having problems of any manner then my best advice is to leave it as is.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you, but just too technical for this mind of mine.
Would anyone have a response to my question #1?
What problems could I encounter that would necessitate my upgrading BIOS


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You shouldn't need a BIOS update unless you're changing hardware or you have a hardware related problem like it won't boot at all. In almost all cases, you can ignore this.

What do you use the laptop for? It's an expensive convertible. Are you an artist? Or using the tablet for video or photo editing?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> What problems could I encounter that would necessitate my upgrading BIOS


Read the link I sent you with the details of the BIOS updates. It tells you what each BIOS update was issued for

https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0vcn22ww.txt

and as I mentioned for example one was for hangs on Intel processors

I appreciate it is quite a lot of information but when you say


> Thank you, but just too technical for this mind of mine


there is with respect not really anything technical about what I posted
A flash is to flash the chip - update the BIOS that is contained in the chip - in other words you write new data to the chip and a chip is simply an electronic component like on a ram stick, where data is written to ram - memory

You do NOT have to understand the technicalities of the issue. All you have to understand is how to update (flash) the BIOS and as has been said a number of times now - unless you are having problems do NOT update BIOS. As indeed the Lenovo rep told you.

IF you are having problems then tell us what they are and we can advise you.
If you are not having any problems then the answer is as YOU said


> I am 81 years old and know nothing about these things and wonder if I should just *forget about downloading the BIOS update*


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

TonyB25 said:


> You shouldn't need a BIOS update unless you're changing hardware or you have a hardware related problem like it won't boot at all. In almost all cases, you can ignore this.
> 
> What do you use the laptop for? It's an expensive convertible. Are you an artist? Or using the tablet for video or photo editing?


t

Thank you.
I bought the Lenovo when it was on sale so I could get a bit familiar with Win10. I'm not using it for much of anything now except to keep duplicates of what I have on my Win7. Bank account, favorites sites, etc. I update it once a week to keep it up-to-date.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Read the link I sent you with the details of the BIOS updates. It tells you what each BIOS update was issued for
> 
> https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0vcn22ww.txt
> 
> ...


Thank you. You are being very kind in answering my many questions. But "A flash is to flash the chip, update the BIOS that is contained in the chip - in other words you write new data to the chip and a chip is simply an electronic component like on a ram stick, where data is written to ram - memory" might be "simple" to you, but it makes no sense whatsoever to me. Sorry, I don't mean to be "hard headed," but I know so very little about computers and computer terminology, etc. And that is why I am asking so many (probably stupid) questions. I am truly of the "old school." And as soon as I think I have learned something new, along comes something else to confuse me.
Thanks again. Hope you can understand. For now, I have put the BIOS question of downloading out of my mind.

P.S. You will notice I have posted another question about a HP tablet I have that someone gave me and also has a download that I am not sure of. Like Albert Einsten (in a very small way) and his saying of "Never stop questioning."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry but if you cannot understand that update the BIOS means that the new BIOS data is written to the chip that contains it and another word for that is to flash the BIOS then I cannot explain it any other way than that

The link contains the word flash the BIOS and I have explained that flash is simply a term for updating the BIOS


> Do not power off or restart your computer during the BIOS *flashing* process


Good luck with your computing

*Mark your topic solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post*


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I wish I did understand everything that was being said. But I just don't. I would like to be as knowledgeable about computers as you are (so I wouldn't have to ask so many questions), but sadly I am not .


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You don't need to know what flashing the BIOS means unless you want to. I don't understand everything Macboatmaster says, and I've actually flashed the BIOS on computers.

Keep using your computer for what you enjoy doing. 

Don't worry about the underlying tech unless it's something you want to spend your free time learning.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree indeed I said so


> You do NOT have to understand the technicalities of the issue. All you have to understand is how to update (flash) the BIOS and as has been said a number of times now - unless you are having problems do NOT update BIOS. As indeed the Lenovo rep told you.


----------

